# Texas shoot out chorizo tournament oct.20th



## Capt Kevin (Dec 29, 2010)

SERIOUS TACKLE AND STRIKE PRO LURES

PRESENTS

FISHING TOURNAMENT

Saturday, October 20th, 2012
Time: 6:00am to 4:00pm

Weigh-In: Serious Tackle
14065 Delaney
La Marque, Texas 77568
Inside Gulf Way Plaza

REGISTRATION FORM

Register at Serious Tackle Tuesday thru Friday from 10am to 6pm
Saturday's 9am to 3pm (cash only) Deadline October 15th 2012
Will accept registration forms and fees at the captains meeting.
CASH ONLY

$50.00 per person 2man team. Two largest reds slot only 20- 28 inches. N0 BULLS!!

Team Name:

Captains Name: Cell #

Circle - Individual side pot categories you wish to enter. $10:00 per specie.

Trout Flounder

Team member name, excluding the Captain:

Circle -Individual side pot categories you wish to enter. $10:00 per specie.

Trout Flounder

Signature: Date:

Tournament Entry: (2 man team) ($100.00)

Heaviest Trout Side Pot: (optional) ($10.00)

Heaviest Flounder Side: Pot (optional) ($10.00)

Total:

Entries received by mail must be postmarked by October 15th 2012

Please mail this entry form with full payment to:

Elias Garcia
P.O. BOX 7122
Pasadena, Texas 77508
Email: [email protected]
www.chorizotournaments.net
Cell: 281-216-3215

**There will be a 20% cut off the top for future tournaments**

TEAM COMPETITION: Circle One; Boat Kayak Wade

Each team will select only (2) legal redfish from their catch to weigh-in. Anglers must choose the redfish prior to weigh-in. You will not be allowed to make changes to your catch once your fish is surrendered to weigh master.

Slot Reds: 20-28 inches, no bulls. Any undersize fish or oversized red to be weighed in for stringer will disqualify you team's total catch.

Side Pot (optional)

Trout: Trout must be 17inches or above or one trout over 25 inches will be eligible per Individual. Any individual trout weighed in under17 inches will be disqualified.

Flounder: 16 inches and over. Any individual flounder weighed in under 16 inches will be disqualified.

Awards Plus Split:

1stPlace Redfish Team: - Total (2) Heaviest Reds (pay out 50%
2nd Place Redfish Team - Total (2) Heaviest Reds (pay out 30%)
3rd Place Redfish Team - Total (2) Heaviest Reds (pay out 20%)

Individual:

Speckle Trout - 1st place - Heaviest Speckle Trout (pay out 50%)
2nd place - Heaviest Speckle Trout (pay out 30%)
3rd place - Heaviest Speckle Trout (pay out 20%)

Flounder - 1st place - Heaviest Flounder (pay out 50%)
2nd place - Heaviest Flounder (pay out 30%)
3rd place - Heaviest Flounder (pay out 20%)

Weigh- In Time: Scales will be open at 2:00 pm for early bird weigh-in.
Teams must be in line no later than 4:00pm. Weigh In closes at 4:00pm

Weigh-In Procedures:
Have your team fish ready to surrender to weight officials, separately have individual side pot species ready to surrender to weigh master. Once surrendered you cannot change you catch. No foreign objects or tie straps on or in any fish is not accepted. This will disqualify your catch. Teams must form a line to weigh you fish.

Weigh - In will take place at Serious Tackle (inside Gulf Way Plaza)

The decision of the weigh master is final!!

Boundaries:
There is no limit to the area that may be fished, as long at it is in the waters that are open
to the public.

General Rules:
1. Sportsmanship, courtesy, safety and conservation are expected from every participant.
2 All fish must be caught with a Rod & Reel according to TPWD regulations.
3. Any bait may be used. Artificial, live or dead bait are allowed.
4. Pooling or transfer of fish is strictly prohibited.
5. Only fish caught during the tournament hours are eligible. All fish should be in fresh and in edible condition. Fish that have been frozen, gutted, or mutilated will not be eligible and the angler attempting to weigh a fish that is not legal will be disqualified.
6. All fish entered are subject to inspection by the weigh master by dissection.
7. Protests must be filed with the weigh master by 4:30 p.m.
8. In the case of a tie, the first team to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.
9. Trailering is permissible. There is NO designated launch site for this tournament.
10. Contestants may leave from any launch site, at any time. However no casting until 6:00 am official tournament clock.
11. No refunds of entry fees for any reason.
12. Substitution can only be made at the captains meeting. NO REFUNDS
13. In the event of a storm or small craft warning being posted during the hours of the tournament, the tournament will be rescheduled. Otherwise, four (4) hours of fishable weather will constitute a tournament.
14. This is a amateur fishing tournament, sorry NO GUIDES are allowed to fish or charter any team (s) or individual (s).

Team Captain will be responsible for team registration and entry fee.

Captains Meeting:
Captains Meeting will be on October 19th2012
Place: Taqueria El Nopalito 
15323 Gulf FWY Houston, Texas 77034
(Corner of Dixie Farm Rd. & 45 South) 281-741-0745
Time of meeting will start at 7:00 pm. At least one team member must attend!

WAIVER/LIABILITY:
Anglers are advised to follow all Texas Parks and Wildlife laws and observe all weather bulletins and advisories issued by the weather service.
I hereby waive all liability claims, liabilities or damages against tournament directors, weigh master sponsors, hosts, officials, agents property owners, management, employees of Serious Tackle, Strike Pro and all parties associated with the Texas Shoot Out Chorizo Tournament Series as result personal injury, property damages, accidents, that I may suffer during this event tournament. I also agree to assume all liability for each representative listed as my team, guest and family. I will abide to all federal, state, and tournament rules and realize my immediate disqualification for infractions of tournament rules without refund. I also understand that cheating in this event is a punishable felony under current Texas Law Regarding Fraud Committed at Fishing Tournaments - HB1806
Chorizo Tournament Series also has my permission to use my name, photograph and film footage of me if it chooses to do so. My signature below reflects that I have read the entire document, understand it completely, understand it affects my legal rights and agree to be bound by its terms.

Captain's Name:

Team Members Name:

Mail this form with your payment:

YOUR PARTICIPATION IS AT YOUR OWN RISK.

THERE WILL BE NO REFUNDS AFTER TEAM AS PAID:


----------

